# Skin to skin with toddler, is this appropriate?



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

My son will be 3 in December. He is still nursing one time per day. However, he still loves my "nursies." He sometimes reaches into my shirt just to touch them. I will gently remove his hand usually. Sometimes, like just now he pulls down my shirt so he can lay his head on my chest. He obviously wants skin to skin contact. He even said, "I want to lay on your beautiful nursies." It is sooo sweet, but I don't know at what age or at what point to stop. He sees me when I shower, because I take him in the bathroom while I shower, and sometimes he wants me to hug him while I am still topless. Like I said, he is obviously wanting skin to skin contact, but I don't know what is appropriate. He is such a loving and affectionate boy and gets plenty from me. I know some of this may be because I have been cutting out nursing's one at a time. We recently cut out the nap time nursing and a month ago the night nursing.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

If you're comfortable with it then it is just fine.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

My son is over six and hasn't nursed since he was just over a year old. He still craves that skin to skin contact, especially at bed time. Usually I let him stroke my belly or lay his cheek on my stomach.

I don't consider it a big deal and do consider it normal. Personally I would, and have, directed my son to contact with a body part I was more comfortable with than him touching my breasts. But he's still little and whatever you are comfortable with is fine.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

I see no problem with it. He'll grow out of it in his own time. In the meantime, enjoy!


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
If you're comfortable with it then it is just fine.

I agree.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prancie* 
I see no problem with it. He'll grow out of it in his own time. In the meantime, enjoy!

I agree. Also very normal.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

My son did that exactly. Even after he stopped nursing, he liked to pull the neck of my shirt down a little and cuddle with his cheek there by my collarbone sometimes. Eventually he outgrew it. It was pretty sweet, really.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

DS is 5 and a half and still LOVES the skin to skin. He weaned just after his 5th birthday and for me, that was the end of the boobie contact. But I still let him get under my shirt and snuggle my "BIG MAMA BELLY" (no I am not pregnant, just still look that way







) Especially in the morning and before bed, he is grabbing for all the skin he can get. And I still hold him when he's naked after baths or what have you. I think as long as you still are ok with it and they still need it, why not?


----------

